# My 3 axis bucky skull



## Affine (Sep 17, 2005)

Dr Morbius,

Excellent work. I really like the side to side ability you have given the skull. It is something I have wanted to add to my talking skull for a long time since it opens up the ability for a lot more expressiveness. Now that I can do the machining myself, I to update my skull's mechanics in the (hopefully) near future.

It looks like the mechanics in your skull were made with simple tools and bent aluminum. Is this correct? Really nice stuff. Post some more pics of the mechanics. 

Thanks,
Affine


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Nice work Doc cant wait for that how to


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

DR M: We Love You < Keep up the Good work !!!!


----------



## jcarpenter2 (May 30, 2004)

How come i can't see the file? It says the file no longer exist. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Same here, Doc.
I'd love to see your work!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

jcarpenter2 said:


> How come i can't see the file? It says the file no longer exist. Any thoughts?


 Hi Doc, Iam having the same problem file error :

I know you do Great work love to see it....


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

I am trying to accomplish the same thing. PLEASE repost the pic. It no longer shows up.

I am looking forward to it.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Same here...all dark.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

Affine said:


> Dr Morbius,
> 
> Excellent work. I really like the side to side ability you have given the skull. It is something I have wanted to add to my talking skull for a long time since it opens up the ability for a lot more expressiveness. Now that I can do the machining myself, I to update my skull's mechanics in the (hopefully) near future.
> 
> ...


Affine, Have you seen the anmatronic of the working the bones
that is the second stage to want you have now. I belive your just talks Right. but if you do the set up that Zeenon has then you can add some head movement. yes/no movement and side /side. IMO: I think Mike C. pulled the pictures so he could get the set up copyrighted IMO:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

He said he was going to possibly patent the mechanism and bring his version to market...

Hang tight...another forum member has developed a new mechanism with 3 axis that will give this one a run for his money...and he intends on sharing it


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

randyaz said:


> He said he was going to possibly patent the mechanism and bring his version to market...
> 
> Hang tight...another forum member has developed a new mechanism with 3 axis that will give this one a run for his money...and he intends on sharing it


Good Morn Good to see you: Randyaz,Happy Easter: That would be nice to have the heads move in all three directions ....


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

I never pulled any pics because I never posted any pics, Blinky. You have me confused with Dr. M or someone else.
I was going to tool up for a run at providing talking skulls for a lot less than other places sell them, but like much of my life, it seems I am taking too long and everyone else has their stuff going now, so I've merely been laying low and rethinking my next move. But I haven't pulled anything off the forum.


Mike C.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok, I suppose I should explain myself. First of all, I greatly apologize for posting this , then pulling the link. Randyaz is correct. I am planning on bringing this to market, and I felt it better to pull the link for now. I originally posted it to gauge interest in a prop like this, but it ended up being premature as the skull is still in development phase. Please accept my apologies. There will be more posts as soon as it's done, probably next month.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

Mike C said:


> I never pulled any pics because I never posted any pics, Blinky. You have me confused with Dr. M or someone else.
> I was going to tool up for a run at providing talking skulls for a lot less than other places sell them, but like much of my life, it seems I am taking too long and everyone else has their stuff going now, so I've merely been laying low and rethinking my next move. But I haven't pulled anything off the forum.
> 
> 
> Mike C.


Iam so SORRY !!! I guess I got you confused with DR.M Please Forgive Me!!!!
Have a Happy Easter... I meant No Harm.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

I asked the magic 8-ball if Gemmi, WowWee, or some other mfgr was going to catch on this and flood the market with an inexpensive version... it replied....

"Signs point to yes..."


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

I didn't think you could patent something if you or anyone has disclosed the information in the last 12 months.
In fact, I read that just this morning.
I'm looking into patenting a product myself, but it looks like all I can afford is a provisional patent. Even then it'll take a lot of sales to recoup the expense!

And then just as Randyaz said, China doesn't honor US patents.

I might not even bother!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Come on Randyaz....

Stop teasing!! Give it up. Do you know something we don't? Share the news!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Ok, I suppose I should explain myself. First of all, I greatly apologize for posting this , then pulling the link. Randyaz is correct. I am planning on bringing this to market, and I felt it better to pull the link for now. I originally posted it to gauge interest in a prop like this, but it ended up being premature as the skull is still in development phase. Please accept my apologies. There will be more posts as soon as it's done, probably next month.


Everyone is Wishing You The Best on your Project , and you have quite a following. Good Luck...God Bless.. Happy Easter


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks guys..Yea, a patent may not be the best choice for me at this moment. I'm just gonna go forward with the production and put it out there. I doubt, seriously, that if anyone bought one, they could easily make one. Some hard core builders out there could, of course, but my skull isn't for them. I just wanted to make available a kickass animated Bucky more people can afford. Like I said, if I just put the mechansim out there, it's unlikley most folks could make heads or tails out of it. If China wants to build one, go ahead. No way would it be as expressive, robust and programmable like mine will be...and they'll charge you just as much.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Any idea of a timetable for this?

I am interested. I'm trying to do one (or 4) on my own, and I'm having trouble with building custom brackets and mounts and stuff like that.

I have been looking at Skulltronix, which are AWESOME!! I know they are worth the money they are asking, but It doesn't look like I'll be able to get up the cash in time. Maybe for 1...but for what I want to do, no way!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

the guy i was referring to said he would try to post pics over the weekend. as to mfg's...i was joking...


----------



## bw1 (May 31, 2005)

I have talked to the manufacture of the talking Boris skull and have been told that Boris will be back this year with some improvements. That should take care of the low end talking skulls. The Skulltronix is for sure at the high end.
There might be a market for something in the middle. I have a friend that is a patent attorney and I don't think there is anything unique enough to be able to get a patent on something like this. Besides it would take a couple of years and several thousands of dollars in attorney fees to file and I don’t think the market is big enough to justify the cost.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

bw1 said:


> I have talked to the manufacture of the talking Boris skull and have been told that Boris will be back this year with some improvements. That should take care of the low end talking skulls. The Skulltronix is for sure at the high end.
> There might be a market for something in the middle. I have a friend that is a patent attorney and I don't think there is anything unique enough to be able to get a patent on something like this. Besides it would take a couple of years and several thousands of dollars in attorney fees to file and I don’t think the market is big enough to justify the cost.


My findings exactly. I think you all will be happy with what I have on the burner. I am sooting for the end of may/june.


----------



## bw1 (May 31, 2005)

Dr. Morbius did you know your URL has also expired http://www.robbybuilder.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Thanks guys..Yea, a patent may not be the best choice for me at this moment. I'm just gonna go forward with the production and put it out there. I doubt, seriously, that if anyone bought one, they could easily make one. Some hard core builders out there could, of course, but my skull isn't for them. I just wanted to make available a kickass animated Bucky more people can afford. Like I said, if I just put the mechansim out there, it's unlikley most folks could make heads or tails out of it. If China wants to build one, go ahead. No way would it be as expressive, robust and programmable like mine will be...and they'll charge you just as much.



Dr M. Just an idea : just sell the mech put together and not inside the bucky.
then let us prop builders do the rest, maybe then China wouldnt want it. ????
just a thought you know how they are always take your good ideas and sell them back to us made cheaper and more $$$$$$$. Love ya. Happy Easter


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Happy Easter to you too. I thought of that, but my skull will have 2 axis eyes too...sort of a package deal. My URL I let expire, because I have a new one. I 'll post it when it's ready.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> Iam so SORRY !!! I guess I got you confused with DR.M Please Forgive Me!!!!
> Have a Happy Easter... I meant No Harm.


OH no, no forgiveness needed, I wasn't upset at all, just pointing out a possible mistake. Never fear, Oh Blinky of Greatness!
And Randy, as for the Magic 8 Ball, I gotta say... bwahahah! Very nice!
You know it always cracked me up that there is a side of that little floating thing inside the 8 Ball, that when you ask it a question and then shake it, it would say "Ask Again Later"... what the --?!?!?!
Like, it's a freaking Magic 8 Ball... what the hell could it possibly be doing that you need to come back later? Is it busy doing something ELSE fertheloveaGod?!!!

I look forward to providing what I can for the haunt community, as well as anything others come up with for the haunt community. It's all good because we're all in it for the same reasons, love of Halloween. So please forgive ME if anything I wrote about this topic seemed bitter or melodramatic.

And yes, please have a very Happy Easter!


Mike C.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Dear Mike C. We Cool...and as far as the 8ball went it has call waiting...lol
that why it said come back later either that or it was having lunch...


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

As BW1 said, "...several thousands in attorney fees...".
You don't have to go through a patent attorney, but the process is ridiculously complicated and time consuming. (A fine example of self created job security!)

A provisional patent (like when you see "Pat Pending" on a product) is a much cheaper, faster and all around easier way to go. BUT it's not a patent! It's only good for a year, and it doesn't provide the protections that a utility or design patent affords.

The cheapest agency I've found so far is Legalzoom
Legalzoom


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

An update on progress..Jaw moves more smoothly, and wider. Linkages tightened. http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/?action=view&current=skullmod2-1.flv


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

if you are going to produce the Skelly's, How many could you do? last year I purchased the skulltronix and want to add a few more.
I am planning to order a couple from Cowlious, but would rather give my business to forum member. Can't wait to see the finished vid!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> An update on progress..Jaw moves more smoothly, and wider. Linkages tightened. http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/?action=view&current=skullmod2-1.flv


WoW Fan- Tazz-Tic give them a run for their money!!! LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

noahbody said:


> if you are going to produce the Skelly's, How many could you do? last year I purchased the skulltronix and want to add a few more.
> I am planning to order a couple from Cowlious, but would rather give my business to forum member. Can't wait to see the finished vid!


They'll be built to order, so I can build as many as you want to buy. Eye mech is in progress. As soon as it's done, I'll post a vid.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Doc, it looks great! Love the added movement. I for one would be most interested in this when you're ready to market them so please keep the updates coming. This is the kind of thing you simply can't buy at Spencers or Spirit, and while the skulltronix are awesome, they're simply out of reach for most of the average home haunters. I'm at the point in my Halloween life to shell out some reasonable cash for this type of prop, having all the big stuff I'll ever need. Admittedly my technical skills ae marginal and i'm not ashamed of that. I would gladly support a fellow forum member who can make an affordable, durable prop like this.


----------



## Twisted Dementia (May 8, 2006)

Hello everyone, I'm newer to the forum but not to halloween and prop building. I'm also in the skulls race, trying to come up with a better animated skull for the minimum cash. My current R&D is very basic but I figure use the stuff I already have before spending all kind's of money.
Also have any of you tried using a Realistic Rotting Skull instead of the bucky's. I know on the net they go for about $25 + shipping but I found 8 of them at Halloween USA for $5.95 a peice and cleaned them out. They have a lot more room in the brain cavity and thier a lot lighter, plus I'm experimenting with HDPE to keep the weight down.
I'm using VSA with several differen't board's, whichever one I have out.
Here is some pic's and video of my current progress.

http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/swash_style_gimble.jpg
http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/skull_HDPE_mount_plate.jpg
http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/skull_inside_linkage_plate.jpg

http://www.twisteddementia.com/Video/short_clip_of_skull_movement_wmp.wmv


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Very interested in your Gimble. How did you make it? Is it lubricated?

Is it something you bought?


----------



## Twisted Dementia (May 8, 2006)

I actually made it out of PVC and a plastic eye (of all thing's), it's totally a prototype, the finished product is much smaller and much more flat on the bottom. I want to see little as possible on the outside of the skull.
No lube yet and it still float's great, I'm sure lube is needed for a full run but not now.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

I am also working on one and I am using a shockingly similar layout to yours for placement of the servos and linkages, etc. For my gimble, I am simply using a 3/16 rod end bearing with a shaft through it.

I should have all the parts together and worked out in a few days, so I will have pictures to share then.

The rod end bearings are about $8.00 a piece and provide all the motion needed. I don't have the facilities to fabricate something myself, so I tried to find something that was already out there. 

I must say, yours is very clever, as well as resourceful.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Dr. M, that is some excellent work. The movement is so realistic. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Twisted Dementia (May 8, 2006)

Thank's HalloweenBob. As my progress continues I post more pics and video's.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Michigal. TD, I like your gimble idea too. With the limited space in a bucky, I couldn't go that route, and I really wanted to use a bucky, just because, well, it's a Bucky!! I'd like to see pics of the skull you're using, though. Sounds interesting. Also, I'm not sure this is a race, as I don't consider it a competition. I DO see alot of folks building talking skulls these days, so maybe a _fad _ or _trend_ is a more appropriate a term..the point is it's all in good fun!LOL!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh. I'm not in a race, and I'm not planning on manufacturing these. I had already bought my skulls and servos, etc. before I even heard about Dr Morbius' project.

These are quite a bit of work and expense doing it yourself. If the good Doctor's version had been available before I got started, I would have bought from him. I may still do so if I decide to add more. The time saved is well worth the money if it's priced right, and it looks like that's where he is headed.

The skull I'm using is the Pirate Skull from Lindberg (http://www.lindberg-models.com/71302_pirate_skull.htm) I bought 4 of them from a hobby shop that was selling them for about $15.00 each. Make no mistake, these skulls have nothing to do with pirates, except that I do believe that most pirates did have skulls. None of the accessories shown are included, nor are there any instructions on corpsing the skull or any indication on where to get the accessories. It is just a plain plasic skull.

But it is about half the weight of a bucky skull, so I thought that would be easier on the servos. I had already bought 4 bucky skulls for this purpose before I saw these. I was concerned with the weight on the buckys. It shouldn't be an issue with these, and they are good looking enough skulls.

I am quite sure that for every poor soul that ventures into building one of these themselves, there are 10 others ready to shell out the $$$ for one that is made and tested already. I'm quite sure Dr Morbius will do quite well with his skulls as soon as they hit the market. I also am not doing anything with moving eyes in my skull. I don't know where you find the room for the two other servos and the mech needed to control those!

I am watching the development with much interest.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Actually, I was referring to TD's comment. I think he meant well when he said it, I just wanted to clarify my own stance. BTW, I contacted Margaret at sales over at Linderberg Models to see what kind of deal I could get on those pirate skulls. If you have a sales permit, they'll sell them for 10 bucks each. I don't have one, but feel free contact them. She is very nice. I really like the idea of a lightwight skull, but the Buckys are the right price for me. The added weight makes it bounce a tad, not much, but there's no getting around it. It's hardly percievable, actually, and it doesn't bounce at all when it's in motion. I agree. Pirates DID have Skulls!! LOL!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh the eyes!! I had to modify my Bucky..I removed the front face plate, and cleard it's "sinuses"..heheh. Plenty of room for two micro servos.


----------



## Twisted Dementia (May 8, 2006)

First I wanted to clarify, I'm not imposing it's a race, it was just a shot at humor but poor choich of word's, sorry for the missunderstanding. I'm not in compitition with anyone, so please don't misunderstand. I just wanted to show what I was doing and hopefully help out and maybe get a few Idea's myself so we can all benefit from our community knowledge.

I,ve been working on this skull for almost 2 years on and off but put it in high gear after seeing so-calhalloween.com's skull and raven about a year ago. I'm also not planning on manufacturing these or I wouldn't post anything here which is purely not the case. I'm disabled and have more time than $ and just looking for way to make Home Haunter's prop's for as little of money as possible. I hope this clear's thing's up.

FYI, I also have the same setup in a bucky but I'm trying to finish this curren't one first. The bucky, as you all know is much heavier and more expensive servo's are needed.


----------



## Twisted Dementia (May 8, 2006)

HalloweenBob said:


> The skull I'm using is the Pirate Skull from Lindberg (http://www.lindberg-models.com/71302_pirate_skull.htm) I bought 4 of them from a hobby shop that was selling them for about $15.00 each. Make no mistake, these skulls have nothing to do with pirates, except that I do believe that most pirates did have skulls. None of the accessories shown are included, nor are there any instructions on corpsing the skull or any indication on where to get the accessories. It is just a plain plasic skull.


This is the exact same skull I'm using.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

TD, Great job on your skull...looking forward to see more pics and videos of your work. Looks like the Realistic Rotting Skull is a good choice for this project, lots of room and light weight too!!! 

Did you have to counterbalance it or cut anything out of the skull to get things to fit?

Anyway keep up the good work and thanks for sharing


----------



## Twisted Dementia (May 8, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I'd like to see pics of the skull you're using, though. Sounds interesting.


Here a pic of the skull Dr M.

http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/realistic_human_skull_close.jpg


----------



## Twisted Dementia (May 8, 2006)

Hey halloweenguy, the eye area and the spinal cord hole is the only trimming needed beside's the small hole for the jaw, but I'm trying to make that totally hidden to. No counterbalancing yet.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Twisted Dementia said:


> Here a pic of the skull Dr M.
> 
> http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/realistic_human_skull_close.jpg


I need a light weight skull for Carol's Witch I am revamping How much does this skull weigh? I want to do the Two axle setup. and the frame for her witch is 1/2 Pvc piping done to the Ed Weiss frame. How much do you think the whole skull would weigh with the gears in. Thanks


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

The Pirate Skull that I am using weighs 1 pound 6 ounces by itself.

Add to that the weight of whatever you are going to put in it.

This doesn't look like the exact skull that TD is holding, but it may be quite similar. It is not the same packaging at any rate.


----------



## Twisted Dementia (May 8, 2006)

Actually it's the exact same skull mold, that one just has stain on it, I have 3 different skull's all same deal, one called 'Realistic Rotted Skull', the one you saw in my pictures and another that came in a plane box, their all the same cast and weight just different boxes and some come with the stain on them.

As far as the weight it would weight the same as HalloweenBob's skull and like he mentioned, + servos and guts. If you want I can give you some links to some pics that I have for designing a HDPE plastic 2 way axle, just let me know.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Twisted Dementia said:


> Actually it's the exact same skull mold, that one just has stain on it, I have 3 different skull's all same deal, one called 'Realistic Rotted Skull', the one you saw in my pictures and another that came in a plane box, their all the same cast and weight just different boxes and some come with the stain on them.
> 
> As far as the weight it would weight the same as HalloweenBob's skull and like he mentioned, + servos and guts. If you want I can give you some links to some pics that I have for designing a HDPE plastic 2 way axle, just let me know.


So In your OPINON it would be lighter then a bucky skull with the hardware ?
see i would like to see the links Thanks.


----------



## Twisted Dementia (May 8, 2006)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> So In your OPINON it would be lighter then a bucky skull with the hardware ?
> i would like to see the links Thanks.



Yes, Much lighter.

http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/swash_style_gimble.jpg
http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/skull_HDPE_mount_plate.jpg
http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/skull_inside_linkage_plate.jpg

http://www.twisteddementia.com/Video/short_clip_of_skull_movement_wmp.wmv


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Think of it this way. Whether you use one of these skulls OR a bucky, you will need the same hardware and servos to make it work. The weight of those items will not change.

I have several Bucky Skulls as well as several of these Pirate skulls. The Pirate skulls are lighter by more than half. The Bucky skulls are somewhere between 3 and 3 1/2 pounds. I weighed one on a postal scale.

The Pirate Skull I am using is 1 1/2 pounds.

Again, no matter which skull you go with, you will still need to add the servos and assorted hardware, so if the skull is lighter, then the whole project is lighter.


----------



## Twisted Dementia (May 8, 2006)

HalloweenBob said:


> no matter which skull you go with, you will still need to add the servos and assorted hardware, so if the skull is lighter, then the whole project is lighter.


I fully agree! And thank's for the weight's, I didn't even know what they were for the bucky and the realistic.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

mine weighs in at 1.2 pounds. it's the pirate skull.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Twisted Dementia said:


> Yes, Much lighter.
> 
> http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/swash_style_gimble.jpg
> http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/skull_HDPE_mount_plate.jpg
> ...


WoW you are one clever Dude !!!!!!

The mounting technique is Great I never would have thought of that, and still have remove for eye servos, too!!  I give you 2 Thumbs up.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

I assume it is me that is off with the weight. I do not have a great scale.

Even better at 1.2 pounds!

Can somebody weigh a bucky just to confirm. I got over 3 pounds when I weighed one.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

sorry pirate skull was 1 pound 2.1 ounces not 1.2 pounds =P so that is really 1.13125 pounds (100 / 16 x 2.1 = 13.125) even better.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

HalloweenBob said:


> I assume it is me that is off with the weight. I do not have a great scale.
> 
> Even better at 1.2 pounds!
> 
> Can somebody weigh a bucky just to confirm. I got over 3 pounds when I weighed one.


That's ok Batfly ,we not need to spilt hairs, 

when I click on the link for the skull I dont see a " buy now " , what do you have to do? call them ? to order one.


** Dear Twisted: *** could I get a Better " down the Neck " picture of your setup I have to vamp it to a 1/2 Pvc pipe. For My witch, was the any soldering needed to do this? ***


----------



## Twisted Dementia (May 8, 2006)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> ** Dear Twisted: *** could I get a Better " down the Neck " picture of your setup I have to vamp it to a 1/2 Pvc pipe. For My witch, was the any soldering needed to do this? ***


I actually have it all apart right now but I'll try to get a pic soon. And no soldering is needed.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Twisted Dementia said:


> I actually have it all apart right now but I'll try to get a pic soon. And no soldering is needed.


Thank You I would be forever in your debt, I could probablly figure it out but I am running out of time, Thanks

Life is so short... :sad:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Dear Twisted: Thanks for the pic's : 

Did you use 2- collors? Thanks for your Help. And Ear!


----------



## Twisted Dementia (May 8, 2006)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> Dear Twisted: Thanks for the pic's :
> Did you use 2- collors? Thanks for your Help. And Ear!


Yes, one on the top and one on the bottom. Be sure not to put them to close together so the ball moves freely.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Twisted Dementia said:


> Yes, one on the top and one on the bottom. Be sure not to put them to close together so the ball moves freely.


Good Deal, I will make a note of that. 

Just thought of a cool name for a business 

Crazy T's Cadaver parts: how cool is that name ?


----------



## Twisted Dementia (May 8, 2006)

Go for Blinky!!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Twisted Dementia said:


> Go for Blinky!!!


No, I meant for you. sweety


----------



## Twisted Dementia (May 8, 2006)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> No, I meant for you. sweety


Actually, I'm stuck with TwistedDementia, it's the name for my web site and all that jazz but thank's much.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Twisted Dementia said:


> Actually, I'm stuck with TwistedDementia, it's the name for my web site and all that jazz but thank's much.


I didnt know you had a website, may I have the lowdown or do I have to twist your Dementia till you scream,LOL


----------



## Twisted Dementia (May 8, 2006)

Click on this link.

http://www.twisteddementia.com/


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Twisted Dementia said:


> Click on this link.
> 
> http://www.twisteddementia.com/


I dont see that link Sorry !!!


But I spend some time by VR Trick or Treating Enjoyed the Haunted House with the crazy toilet and the kids screaming cracked me up. And your Vid of 2004 Loved it. ( Hugs )


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

What was the reason you went with a non- threaded rod ?

I was thinking of using a threaded rod thru the 1/2" end cap and put a nutt on it up inside the cap, then I could use nutts to hold the ball in place and go from that point on with the rest of the assembly .

Do You think this will work, will the small connectors ( ball linkage to the servo's rotate on a threaded rod? ) I have never done it this way before.
or will I have to sand down the rod at that point and remove the grooves.?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Dear TD: did you use Hot glue to afix the PVC pipe to the skull?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

yes, TD..have you done it yet?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

TD: showed me some of his designs but... but I dont know if he is done with he Project?

Hey DR. M : Do you think 311 servos will work in this design because that is what I have on Hand?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

If the skull is light enough, I don't see why not. I used a couple in my setup and they worked OK, but mine is very heavy, as you know, so they made my skull bounce around alot. I had to switch them out with heavier duty ones. Just try it and see. If they don't work, you'll know right away.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Here's a vid using Dusza Beben's voice over..you can see some bounce in it, and the animation needs tweaking, but I wanted to take a vid using the voice over. It's getting there, slowly.
http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/?action=view&current=skullmoviempeg.flv


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Here's a vid using Dusza Beben's voice over..you can see some bounce in it, and the animation needs tweaking, but I wanted to take a vid using the voice over. It's getting there, slowly.
> http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/?action=view&current=skullmoviempeg.flv


Hi Dr M: Are you useing a bucky skull? and what size servos? Did you use the ball-joint setup too ? Something like TD's ?

I order 2 of the lighter pirate skulls for mine. and I am working toward useing 311's. BTW your vid is Great DB has the perfect voice for it.

So, Now all we have to do is work on the bounce, I like learning from the Best !!! 

I dont have a video camera but I will let you know how it comes out, I should get my skulls Monday or Tuesday in the mail cann't wait....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm using 425BB Hi-Tec servos..no ball joints..I am using a Bucky, so it's too heavy for a neck gimble set-up. The remaining residual bounce is a result of using wire linkages. As soon as I replace them with pushrods, the skull won't bounce at all.
Learning to coordinate 4 servos is a daunting task, so I have some more practise ahead for me using VSA.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> I'm using 425BB Hi-Tec servos..no ball joints..I am using a Bucky, so it's too heavy for a neck gimble set-up. The remaining residual bounce is a result of using wire linkages. As soon as I replace them with pushrods, the skull won't bounce at all.
> Learning to coordinate 4 servos is a daunting task, so I have some more practise ahead for me using VSA.


I love your work, and I think You are doing a Great job !!!! Keep it up.. 
Of couse if you offered a peek at the insides I won't tell...


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

Dr.M,

Do you have a ball park figure of what they will sell for?

Awesome work.

THanks,

Dennis


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, daco.

It will have 2 axis eyes as well when finished, and will come bundled with VSA, a powerdown circuit with the ability to remotely trigger VSA, and a Parallax board. Should cost between $400-$600, depending on machinist costs, and PC board manufacture. The more I can do myself, the less it will cost, so I'll let ya know when it's all ready to go. The Powerdown board is being designed by Otaku..a forum member here and elsewhere, (gotta give him credit!) and looks to be a very cool design, as it works in tandem with the remote VSA control.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Dr Morbious,

I have been thinking about a very cool feature to add, or to make available separately.

Imagine that your skull will be used on an interactive prop that will talk to and respond to TOTers as they greet it and have conversations.

This would require a board like the Scary Terry Talking Skull kit to make the jaw react to what you are saying live, also a joystick to control the 3 axis movement of the head so you can turn it manually to look right at TOTers in the room.

Not sure what to do about the eye movement. You don't want to have too many things to control. Maybe some kind of random shifty-eye movement that you can turn on or off when wanted.

But I don't think the joystick would be too much to handle. Just hold it in the right direction so that it makes sense which way the head moves when you move the joystick.

The joystick could do all three axis if you could rotate the handle for one axis, go left and right for a second, and up and down for the third.

Any thoughts on that. It would freak people out if the talking skeleton responds to their questions and looks right at them when it does.

I use a much less sophisticated method already. I have a talking skeleton whose jaw moves to my voice, and I can turn the head left and right only. The eyes are simple LEDs. I have microphones and night vision cameras set up so I can see and hear the TOTers and respond to them. 

It does freak them out already just like that, but I would love to upgrade to something like I described.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Now THAT is a great idea! I can imagine it now.."Oh it's just a robotic prop.." Then the skull says..."robotic eh? Who you callin robotic?"..LOL! They would crap thier costumes. I'm gonna have to try it. Thanks!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

The first year I had this prop (The talking Skeleton) I really freaked out two high school girls. They came into my haunt and the skeleton (Me) said Hello, or welcome or something.

I am actually situated in my house 60 feet away from the haunt. I could hear them talking from my wireless mic setup, and could see them from my cameras. One of them said something to the other girl and said her name. I heard it and had the skeleton call the girl by her name a minute later, long after they remembered that one of them had mentioned it. They started to freak out and started looking for the person or the wires controlling the prop. It was all done wirelessly. On that prop, I actually took apart a remote control car and used the drive mechanism to run the jaw when I spoke, and the turning mech to run the head left and right, so it was all inside the coffin that the skeleton was set up in. 

The girls started asking how I could see them, since I commented on their costumes. They demanded to look behind the wall to see who was back there running the prop. The only thing behind the wall was a dry ice fog machine and some amplifiers, so I told them to go ahead and look.

When they didn't see anyone running things, they really got nervous. It was a highlight of that year's haunt. They got out of the haunt pretty quick!

If I had better control and more movement of the skull, the effect would even be greater. If I could have looked right at them when I was talking, they would still be having nightmares.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

That is a cool idea that even got Jack the Ripper attention boy you should have heard him laugh, I say go for it.

DR. M : If anyone can figure it out it would be you !!

HB: You should write a tutorial on how you did that , for us simple folks.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't have any pictures, but I basically mounted the drive motor inside the skull and put a flywheel on it. I attached a piece of fishing line to the outside of the flywheel and connected the other end to the jaw. When the motor spins, the fishing line moves the jaw up and down.

I had it hooked up so the motor activated when I spoke.

Worked pretty well. I'll try and write up something on how I did the turning later on. Gotta run now.


----------



## azspecter (Aug 4, 2005)

ok guys- I'm on on this thing! Can someone give me some details as to what we have thus far? ie- I see the 'pirate skull'- ordering some tonight. I see the TD's pictures, and think that absolutely rocks! Can I get some details on what parts I need at this point? ie- which servos, where to get the gimbal joint, etc etc? I'm going to order VSA tonight as well- can I get some help on this? This just soo rocks!!!

BTW- I think Im going to order a mini night vision camera to sit in the eyes, and hook up a wireless mic as well. Throw in a voice changer, and a servo that runs off me talking- and man oh man.... watch out TOTs!!!

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm using a simple rod end as a gimbal on mine. I am using Hitec HS 425BB servos for the 3 axis motion and a bunch of hardware from McMaster-Carr.

Expect to have to fabricate some parts or to have a machine shop fabricate them for you. Fotunatley for me, one of my neighbors HAS a machine shop in their barn, and he is helping me make many of the parts I need.

My first skull is almost done and ready for hooking up to VSA. I will post pics and do a step by step as soon as I start building skull number 2 from the prototype. I will be making 4 in all. All of them are the Pirate Skulls because they are so light wieght.

Keep an eye out here and I will post in a week or so as soon as I start building the next one. In the meantime, get and build your skulls, Install VSA and play with it to get familiar with it. What board are you using as a servo controller?

Also, I would recommend the night vision cameras be hidden somewhere near your prop that gives you a wide veiw of the TOTers around and near your prop. Put LEDs or some other sort of eyes in the skull. I would think that having the cameras in the eye sockets would be too restrictive. You would likely miss someone standing there if you weren't looking right at them. You absolutley want a wireless mic.

Are you planning on making using your voice to talk through the skull to interact with the TOTers live? If so, you will need a Scary Terry board for the Jaw motion. If you do that, How will you incorporate a pre-recorded routine for the hea movement? 

If the whole thing will be pre-recorded including your voice, then why do you need to hear what they are saying? Or do you just WANT to hear what they are saying?

Anyway, there are lots of details to work out. What do you envision for your prop?


----------



## azspecter (Aug 4, 2005)

Well, I started another thread so I don't hijack this one... but- to answer your questions...

Controller Board? What's that, and what does it do? Which kind SHOULD I use? LOL...

Great idea on the night vision camera- now- where do I get one of those? Are they wireless so I can just hookup a tv inside and watch the fun play out? I think I'd like to have a wireless mic either way- where do I get one of those, and what's a good one?

I guess I'd kind of like to have both- a pre-recorded routine, and then the ability to control it and interact myself. Not sure yet, but that's just my preliminary thoughts at this point. With that in mind- can I control all three axis with a 3-axis joystick (left/right, up/down, twist- do they make these?) I assume the jaw movement would be the scary-terry gadget- are there any other options?

Lastly- assuming Im hooking up the extra stuff inside- ie- the scary-terry thing, lights in the eyes, etc- would I need heavier duty servos that can handle the extra weight? I dont think it would weigh a lot- but I've never used a servo before, I'm not sure how much they can handle.

The assembly seems fairly straight forward to me- make the mounting plate out of plastic- throw a tie rod end in for the joint- thread a rod through the middle of that... hook the servos up the rod, and away we go. Smooth as buddah, right??? LOL.

Let's carry this into the other thread so we don't hijack anymore...
Thanks!
AZ


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Halloween Bob and I will help you out ,but Please make your own Thread on It.

We are Sorry we do apologzie we will Move this Thread so we dont Hijack This one!!! I dont want to have hard feelings about anything. and I love ya.


----------



## davisgraveyard (Mar 10, 2007)

*3-axis design*

So I am thinking about creating a 3-axis animated skull. I was planning on using the 2-axis block style when I read and saw some of the video of the 3-axis stuff you guys are doing. I too want to keep with a Bucky skull too. 

I haven't seen any actual detailed pictures of anyone's solution so I am trying to come up with one of my own.

How about this? I am thinking of taking the 2-axis design with an aluminum block with a vertical 3/8" bore with bearings and a horizontal 1/4" bore with bearings. Then the same way the skull is hinged to the cross bar to cause the teatering nod couldn't you also create another horizontal bore front to back and hinge the skull there too and then that would also teater side to side?

Seems with the weight of the bucky this would be a better way to go than some sort of u-joint or gimble that would take all of the weight of the skull and be harder to move?

If anyone has created this type of 3-axis setup and wants to share pictures I would appreciate it. I am going to build a wood block prototype and see if it will work. 

jeff

www.davisgraveyard.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

I say Go For It Jim Dear. I don't know of anyone who has done it this way , but I have seen your work and respect your talents. Good Luck in your endeavor. Let us know how it goes.


----------

